# HFEA donor egg IVF stats



## AdelaideABL (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi ladies, 
I'm probably going to sound rather silly, but I'm struggling to find HFEA stats for UK clincs that are specifically about their success rates with donor egg IVF. I'm looking at clinic stats but there's no option for donor egg/egg recipient, so I end up with success rates for IVF in my age range, but the results are obviously based on using own eggs. I'm 39 so it's not very helpful! Please could anyone point me in the right direction? 
Much appreciated x


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

You have to dig about a bit on the "Compare a Clinic" site to find this - if you go to the "detailed stats" page for any clinic, the fourth option on the drop down data menu is "source", and you can set that to DE or OE. (I've spent too long on that website...)


----------



## gamrguk77 (Jan 25, 2017)

AdelaideABL said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm probably going to sound rather silly, but I'm struggling to find HFEA stats for UK clincs that are specifically about their success rates with donor egg IVF. I'm looking at clinic stats but there's no option for donor egg/egg recipient, so I end up with success rates for IVF in my age range, but the results are obviously based on using own eggs. I'm 39 so it's not very helpful! Please could anyone point me in the right direction?
> Much appreciated x


Hiya lovely,

At my clinics reception there are booklets and stats on posters about success rates with DE, so I guess other classes NICs also advise their own one locally. It did say around 45-50% successful transfer with DE at my age (40-45yo). It was very nice to hear for me as if I would have used my own eggs, doctors gave me 5% to get pregnant. 
But be aware all these statistics shows the pregnancies, not the successful live births unfortunately. 
My friend who's 50yo had a DE transfer few weeks ago with a positive test but unfortunately she had a silent MC two days ago. Still, she'll be in the stats as she managed to get pregnant. 
How are you anyway? I'm sorry our convos are slowly disappeared but I'm here if you wanna chat.


----------

